# Almost finished.



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys.

The crib for Sabrina is almost finished. I ordered a paint special for kids furniture from Rockler among others item. After a long waiting, on last March I received the package but there was a mess inside. A waste of time and money.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

what was the seal to???
Rockler tell you everything was US made???
rockler should make good on everything...


----------



## rickjb (Nov 26, 2010)

The crib looks great. And I agree with Stick - Rockler should bake good on everything. Give them a call - I've always had good luck with their Customer Service.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Stick and Rick.
I don´t know why but when I buy something from Rockler there is always a problem to deliver the items to my country. I send the items to some relatives in USA and then, they send the merchandises to me here in Venezuela. In this particular case, Rockler´s representative told to me that they can not send paints to my country so I decided to send this package to Florida and later, my relatives sent it to my home.

I suppose that our custom authorities opened the paint cans and they did not seal them properly.

Stick, in some Roclker´s advertisements I read that their products were ¨proudly made at USA¨ so I was surprised when I saw that the screws were made in Taiwan.


----------

